# [SOLVED] USB mouse not working: "device has no listeners"

## MartinB

Hello everyone.

I've just installed Gentoo on my new system and I'm having great difficulty getting the mouse to work.

When I cat /dev/input/mice, I see nothing on the console when moving the mouse around.

When I cat /dev/input/mouse0, the following message is printed:

```
cat: /dev/input/mouse0: Device or resource busy
```

If I check the system log when the mouse is connected or during boot-up, the following message is shown:

```
usb 2-1.3.2: new full-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.3.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c049

usb 2-1.3.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.3.2: Product: USB Gaming Mouse

usb 2-1.3.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.3/2-1.3.2/2-1.3.2:1.0/input/input8

hid-generic 0003:046D:C049.0008: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.3.2/input0

hid-generic 0003:046D:C049.0009: device has no listeners, quitting
```

The last line seems to be the worrying part.  I found extremely little reference to this message via Google.

The keyboard is working OK.  I've put INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" in my make.conf.  I've configured the kernel with HID_GENERIC and USB_HID enabled.

Note that X is able to start successfully with a working keyboard, but not mouse.  The log file shows the following errors:

```
[    18.571] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/event4)

[    18.571] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.571] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Gaming Mouse'

[    18.571] (**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.571] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    18.584] (EE) evdev: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Unable to open evdev device "/dev/input/event4".

[    18.584] (EE) PreInit returned 2 for "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse"

[    18.584] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    18.584] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.584] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.584] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
```

The system specs are:

Motherboard: ASUS P9X79

CPU: Intel i7 3820

RAM: Corsair 16GB DDR3 1866MHz

GPU: ASUS nVidia GTX 660 2GB

Audio: Creative Labs Sound Blast Live!

Keyboard: Logitech G11

Mouse: Logitech G5

Linux Kernel: gentoo-sources-3.6.11

The system is configured to boot using GRUB2 (EFI mode)

I can confirm that the mouse works OK in the BIOS and in the Ubuntu Live environment running from a USB stick (also in EFI mode).

I don't really know what else to try.  :Sad: 

Can anyone suggest something?

Cheers,

Martin

----------

## moo666

Hello,

I had the same problem but I solved by change kernel settings:

make menuconfig

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> [*] Improved Transaction Translator sheduling

then recompile Kernel and restart Gentoo

Of course if You have other correctly settings (probably yes if You see /dev/input/mouse0)

Good Luck

----------

## MartinB

Thanks!  I will give that a try later today.

Strangely, I found out that my cheap mini USB Logitech wireless mouse does work, so I have been using that as a workaround.  I don't know why it should be different as I thought all USB mice were pretty much standardised as far as drivers are concerned.

After Googling the kernel option that you suggest, I am guessing that the wireless mouse is a USB 2.0 device, whereas the G5 wired mouse is only USB 1.0, which would explain why the wireless mouse works, but the G5 doesn't.  I hope this is the case.  :Smile: 

----------

## MartinB

Yes, that did it, working perfectly now!  Thank you!  :Smile: 

----------

## xuweirong

Good jobs! , thanks guys , 

i use the gentoo-sources-3.10.17  , but i'm not build this 

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> [*] Improved Transaction Translator sheduling 

It work before, but some day ,i crash something in kde, and the mouse 

can't work , and i don't have such 

hid-generic 0003:046D:C049.0009: device has no listeners, quitting

output

and  using above kernel setting and recompile it work nice

----------

## WhiteRC

 *xuweirong wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It work before, but some day ,i crash something in kde, and the mouse 
> 
> can't work

 

If you turn on the Transaction Translation and your mouse stops working again, you need to turn _off_ the OHCI HCD, and UCHI HCD (usb 1.1) support items. 

The Root Hub Transaction Translator and Improved Transaction Translator scheduling items move the USB 1.1 support into the EHCI (usb 2.0) support driver. If you have that enabled _and_ the O/UHCI then the drivers will fight it out and periodically reset/mute/bone the 1.1 devices.

So if you have one on, you have to turn the other off. Your choice.

Note that you may have to play around with this because the transaction translator is in the hardware (at least in part) and if your USB hardware support is bad the old drivers might be better.

----------

## victorsk

 *WhiteRC wrote:*   

>  *xuweirong wrote:*   
> 
> It work before, but some day ,i crash something in kde, and the mouse 
> 
> can't work 
> ...

 

Hi.  Though this is an old thread the information here was very helpful to me.  I had similar problem with blocking wireless mouse after suspend and your advise about turning off OHCI and UCHI HCD helped a lot.  Thanks!

----------

